# attaching D rings to english saddle



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Its best to have a saddle maker put them on them on there. Try to find a leather shop that does repairs. If its not done right it can be trouble down the road. My trainer works and leather and showed me a few things. Its not easy for someone that does not know what they are doing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I second the having an actual saddler attach them if you are going that route.

I have also used D-savers to successfully attach saddle bags before.. not sure that I would trust them for my breast collar though.


----------

